# New Website - Critics wanted



## lehtola (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi, I just finished my photography portfolio website. Please, give me your feed-back!

Thanks!


----------



## Itchy (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Katri

Looks and works ok for me. I would have prefered larger thumbnails and consistent navigation. Maybe just a personal thing. Best of luck with it.


----------



## Philip Weir (May 2, 2006)

Hello Katri,
Noticed your posting as I spent some time a few years ago shooting in Helsinki [I'm from Australia]. Looked at your website, and wondered what your specific expertise is. Maybe decide exactly which direction you wish to go, photographically, then shoot some images in that area. Copy ideas someone else has done to perfect your style. Web site a little bland and too much like an advanced amateur. Don't wish to be offensive, just helpful.
Philip. www.philipweirphotography.com


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (May 8, 2006)

which one's Jan Nyberg ?  ...

I really like your website. If you are an amateur.. then - you got an impressive bunch of friends. 
I like the quality of the pictures and I like your approach to presenting these subjects.

Really nice work.


----------



## lehtola (May 14, 2006)

Thanks for the comments! We are gonna make some changes in the site, so I´m happy to recieve more comments later on as well.


----------

